# Username Change Request



## megabug7 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi,

Considering that both admins couldn't be bothered to reply on whether it is possible to change my username I'm now posting this request publically.

Is it possible it can be changed? If it's not - then at least say so rather than simply not replying.

(Incidentally this is my 4th request) They first person I requested told me to ask the admins as they weren't able to help.

Thanks


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 27, 2012)

Ask the Supervisors, they'll do it.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Apr 27, 2012)

You must PM a Supervisor


----------



## megabug7 (Apr 27, 2012)

Oh that's very helpful thank you both.

I forgot about the Supervisors - Thought I needed to go directly to the top 

Thanks again.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 27, 2012)

Costello, the head admin, has his signature stating not to PM admins for name changes.   Thus the ignoring of yours, likely.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Apr 27, 2012)

It's possible, but don't keep your hopes up


----------



## megabug7 (Apr 27, 2012)

Rydian said:


> Costello, the head admin, has his signature stating not to PM admins for name changes.   Thus the ignoring of yours, likely.


Ah hadn't seen his Signature  - oh well I PM'd a Supervisor yesterday as suggested - _Read: Not yet read_

Guess it too will be ignored.

- Reply 1 - Ask the Supervisors, they'll do it.
- Reply 2 - You must PM a Supervisor
- Reply 3 - It's possible, but don't keep your hopes up

So which is it?

Been here since GBAtemps humble beginnings (prior to my registration date) to know that certain users have had their name changed.

Guess it's only for 'certain users'


----------



## emigre (Apr 27, 2012)

This has reminded me I need to change my username.


----------



## EnigmaBlade (Apr 27, 2012)

Fission said:


> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> > Costello, the head admin, has his signature stating not to PM admins for name changes.   Thus the ignoring of yours, likely.
> ...



Ask a supervisor nicely, and I'm sure they will change it for you, providing it hasn't been taken yet.


----------



## megabug7 (Apr 27, 2012)

EnigmaBlade said:


> Fission said:
> 
> 
> > Rydian said:
> ...





> Hi,
> 
> I was told to PM a Supervisor to request a username change (having PM'd the admins but not getting a reply).
> 
> ...



I consider that asking nicely lol
.


----------



## EnigmaBlade (Apr 27, 2012)

Yeah i see nothing wrong with that, i remember some username request thread a long time ago.. no idea what became of that though. I guess the best thing you can do is when you see a supervisor online, ask him/her nicely and hope for the best.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 27, 2012)

The signature also says they don't do it...

There's of course exceptions (for example catboy was getting bullied for his so they changed it), but I think the staff is now tired of certain members changing their names every month or so.


----------



## megabug7 (Apr 27, 2012)

I've never changed my username and I've never liked it either
At the time I registered in a rush in defence of someone (Was playing Metroid Prime at the time so the result was Fission (metroid type).

If you don't allow username changes (I just looked at Costello's sig) then shove it in the rules instead of a signature!!

The PM's have been a waste of time this thread has been a waste of time!

If a supervisor or an admin had the courtesy to reply to this thread (and PM's) rather than normal users (no disrespect - and thank you for the replies) then it wouldn't have been dragged out as long as it has.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 27, 2012)

Rydian said:


> The signature also says they don't do it...
> 
> There's of course exceptions (for example catboy was getting bullied for his so they changed it), but I think the staff is now tired of certain members changing their names every month or so.


Pretty sure the "no username changes" policy was in effect when some of our other users here have had their name changed.


----------



## Another World (Apr 27, 2012)

Fission said:


> If you don't allow username changes (I just looked at Costello's sig) then shove it in the rules instead of a signature!!



there has been discussions among the staff of a rule rewrite, when it comes about we will make sure to have in place all of the relevant information. until that time gbatemp continues to operate as a community driven web site. you did not know the answer so you asked the community, and the community responded. 

now you have your answer, name changes are not allowed. they may be considered on a case-by-case basis. you stated that you asked 4 times already, by now you should accept that perhaps you will not be granted a name change.

my best advice for you would be to join the gbatemp irc network and come to #gbatemp.net. there you can ask a staff member about how to go about getting your name changed. this would probably be your in your best interest as you can talk to an admin/supervisor in real time and get a final answer once and for all.

-another world


----------



## megabug7 (Apr 27, 2012)

I meant I PM'd 4 different staff members in the last week

Was told by the first person I PM'd to PM the admins - PM'd both of them. (no replies)
Was told by users in this thread to PM a supervisor - PM'd 1 of them. (no reply).

Oh well....

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## dice (Apr 28, 2012)

Fission said:


> Was told by users in this thread to PM a supervisor - PM'd 1 of them. (no reply).



Looking at the timestamps I presume you're referring to me. I have a life away from the Internet, one day without reply is hardly reason to complain.


----------



## megabug7 (Apr 28, 2012)

dice said:


> Fission said:
> 
> 
> > Was told by users in this thread to PM a supervisor - PM'd 1 of them. (no reply).
> ...



Yup my silliness - wasn't thinking. Sorry


----------



## megabug7 (Apr 28, 2012)

Very happy - thank you


----------

